# Accusé de réception



## micka260 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si il y a un tweak pour avoir les accusées de réception ?
j'ai acheté la licence bitesms pour iOS7 si cela peut aider ?

Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Tweak "iPhoneDelivery" : Advinux - iPhoneDelivery


----------



## micka260 (8 Janvier 2014)

Ce tweak ne fonctionne pas que iOS 7, mais merci quand même pour ma réponse &#128522;


----------



## micka260 (10 Janvier 2014)

Personne ne connais un tweak pour ios 7 ?


----------



## MaaximeC. (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, il n'y a que très peu de tweak pour les accusés de réception sur iPhone. Donc attend la mise à jour de celui-ci pour iOS 7. Sinon, il me semble de mémoire que BiteSMS propose une option dans ses réglagles pour les accusés de réception (sous iOS 6 en tout cas, je ne sais pas si c'est disponible dans la bêta pour iOS 7).

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## micka260 (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Je relance mon poste car je n'ai toujours pas de solution et je voulais savoir si il y avait du nouveau ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2014)

Avec iOS 7.1, dans Réglages/Messages/Confirmations de lecture ça ne te convient pas ?


----------



## micka260 (13 Mars 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Avec iOS 7.1, dans Réglages/Messages/Confirmations de lecture ça ne te convient pas ?



Je suis sous iOS 7.0.6 car le 7.1 n'est pas disponible au jailbreak encore.

De plus, j'ai bien activé Confirmations de lecture, mais c'est pour les iMessages ça...

Je souhaite simplement un accusé de réception pour les SMS.

Merci


----------

